
The Patient Change Agent - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/the-patient-change-agent-fd8548f04777
======
pjc50
This resonates with me a lot, being at the "burnout" stage of trying to
achieve organisational change from below. Although I'm not really sure what I
could have done differently, given the immediate problem seemed to be that my
line manager was too busy to see me outside a 1-hour-a-week status meeting
with others.

The linked article [http://donellameadows.org/archives/leverage-points-places-
to...](http://donellameadows.org/archives/leverage-points-places-to-intervene-
in-a-system/) is absolutely fantastic.

